#ubuntu-lb 2011-09-19
<Syriafree> Hi
<Syriafree> كيفك Armageddon
 * Armageddon pokes ghantoos 
<youssefchaker> layko min ba3do 3ayish!
<ghantoos> Armageddon: pong
<Armageddon> ghantoos, you worked with shells right ?
<Armageddon> coded your own shell...
<Armageddon> is there a documentation or a manual you followed ?
<Armageddon> I kind of need to do the same
<ghantoos> Armageddon: nope, not really
<ghantoos> what do you need to do exactly?
<Armageddon> I need to write my own shell
<Armageddon> from scratch
<Armageddon> it should handle some specifications
<Armageddon> like run commands, be able to | and >
<Armageddon> stuff like that
<ghantoos> in which language?
<Armageddon> C
<Armageddon> which one did you use ?
<ghantoos> python
<Armageddon> oh alright
<Armageddon> we have to use C
<Armageddon> it's for the OS
<ghantoos> you can take a look a rahmu's github
<ghantoos> he worked on recoding my shell (lshell) in C
<ghantoos> https://github.com/rahmu/Agros
<Armageddon> I'm still very very beginner in C :p
<Armageddon> so probably looking at that huge code will get me more confused
<ghantoos> one libg you'll need to look into is the "readline" library
<ghantoos> s/libg/lib/
<ghantoos> http://www.unix.com/programming/901-mini-shell-c.html
<rapacity> don't spoil the kid too much ghantoos
<rapacity> he's already a master's student d:
<rapacity> he should do his own homework once in a while
<Armageddon> rapacity, I'm not looking at taking the work already done
<Armageddon> I am looking at coding it myself from scratch
<Armageddon> but, I want a point of beginning
<ghantoos> here's a beginning
<ghantoos> #include <stdio.h>
<ghantoos> :)
<Armageddon> lol
<youssefchaker> joura
<youssefchaker> jeibak joura el m3allim ya Armageddon
<youssefchaker> :P
<Armageddon> ok
<youssefchaker> tab ghantoos sei3do shway, give him the next line too
<Armageddon> youssefchaker, let me find something funny to laugh at in your sentence other than you
<youssefchaker> naza3itak amrika ya zalame
<ghantoos> :)
<Armageddon> youssefchaker, ghantoos was being funny inta 7labta
<youssefchaker> eh ba3rif, bass 3am zannikh 3leik ta sajjil 7odour :P
<Armageddon> ok
#ubuntu-lb 2011-09-22
<compengi> hello rapacity
<Armageddon> hello compengi
<Armageddon> :p
<compengi> hi Armageddon
<compengi> :)
<Armageddon> sup homie ?
<compengi> good
<Armageddon> btw
<compengi> you?
<Armageddon> vim rocks
<compengi> :)
<Armageddon> I'm serious :o
<compengi> i saw that video
<Armageddon> compengi, awesome ?
<Armageddon> oh
<Armageddon> the pentadactyl ?
<Armageddon> yea cool huh ?
<compengi> yeah
<Armageddon> I've been using it for over 2 years
<Armageddon> actually it was vimperator
<compengi> wow
<compengi> nice
<Armageddon> but then I moved to Pentadctyl which I think is a fork
<Armageddon> that's what made me learn vim actually
<Armageddon> but there are a lot of stuff that I don't know yet
<Armageddon> but getting there
<compengi> nice :D
#ubuntu-lb 2012-09-18
<Armageddon> miya miya yoooooooo
#ubuntu-lb 2013-09-18
<Almaza> Hellooooo
